# The Fartbox



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ive been building my box slowly for the last two days, so if anyones really bored and want to check it out, there is a thread on my forum with all the pics of the build. Ive been updating them as I go thru the day. Some of you might be interested. it looks like its a slow night here on the forum anyways, so check it out for giggles. 


CLICK HERE


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Nice, its really coming along


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

how many spiders are on ur dmx?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cool

so your from the ville' huh? I live about an hour away


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah im in da hood 

The DMX only has one spyder, just looks big. Nice having a quad coil, lots of combinations of wiring. And I can purchase a DIY recone kit for $120 for it if i ever fry it. But ive steadily dumped 3k into it daily for months without any issue so :dunno:


----------



## bigwheel15 (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice stuff dan. Hows the vette doing?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

she's all apart in my driveway with the interior hanging out :roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey I updated my images at my link for those of you that are still interested in my progress

Here is the latest pic, allthough the link below shows all the images so far in the build. 










This is the duralining process that I did earlier today. Came out gorgeous as you can see.











Here is the thread on my site :

http://www.snoopdan.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=1416#1416


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Welp, ive updated full pics of my build on my site, here are the finished pics hot off the digital camera.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that box looks great !!!!


which liner did you use?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I ended up going to get it sprayed by a place that just does bedliners, and its "duraliner" equivilent...whatever that means. Still looks the same.. Im glad you approve


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 11 2005, 10:59 PM~3984867
> *I ended up going to get it sprayed by a place that just does bedliners, and its "duraliner" equivilent...whatever that means.  Still looks the same..  Im glad you approve
> *


ah I usually do the same thing (have it done at truck shop) I thought you had one of the diy kits....


bedliner > carpet


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2005, 10:01 PM~3984879
> *bedliner > carpet
> *



agreed. . The guy I took my box to really screwed up by letting me do my box, shit im gonna be taking all sorts of things over there to get shot now


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 11 2005, 11:44 PM~3985148
> *agreed. .  The guy I took my box to really screwed up by letting me do my box, shit im gonna be taking all sorts of things over there to get shot now
> *


I guess he doesnt know what he got himself into


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

we just started doing spray in bed liners im thinking of spraying the inside of my truck also.that box looks real good .were using line x spray


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Im officially dubbing a name for this kind of spl box ... the "shotgun" box type


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good. The bigger question is How does it sound?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Oct 12 2005, 02:38 PM~3987392
> *Looks good.  The bigger question is How does it sound?
> *


Title of the topic...

" The Fartbox "

AKA, one note wonder...
It's for competition burping only...

It will sound LOUD, that's about it... :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Brian is absolutely right, its been designed only to be really loud at one fequency, and thats it. 'shotguns' or 'fartboxes' are for competition only and were never meant to sound good to anything but the termlab. Its just how the "game" is played


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

personally not a fan of the undercoat finish...but other then that it looks like it's well built.

are the ports retractable...or you just swap em out? (retractable ports would be kickass!)


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

nah they're just swappable. Problem with retractable ports is noise/turbulance issues that will bite me in the ass if I dont address them right from the start. Case in point : look how i mounted the flange inside of the box rather than flush to the ouside. Sure, it would of looked better with it on the outside, but its alot more functional for turbulance/aerodynamics if it sits inside. I also didnt have to fill in the corners of the box with fiberglass as to reduce turbulance, but I did  Its little things like that that bump up your score bit by bit...but you know that


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 12 2005, 02:16 PM~3987633
> *personally not a fan of the undercoat finish...but other then that it looks like it's well built.
> 
> are the ports retractable...or you just swap em out? (retractable ports would be kickass!)
> *


mang bedlined boxes should be the standard... especially with all these ppl ridin around with leaky ass trunks


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2005, 07:34 PM~3989204
> *mang bedlined boxes should be the standard... especially with all these ppl ridin around with leaky ass trunks
> *


Soon as I find someone here that will do it, my box will be done...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 12 2005, 06:35 PM~3989217
> *Soon as I find someone here that will do it, my box will be done...
> *


mang ur in pickup heaven... go to one of those places that sell brushguards n such


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2005, 07:38 PM~3989236
> *mang ur in pickup heaven... go to one of those places that sell brushguards n such
> *


Most won't spray anything but truckbeds and if they are willing, they want an arm and a leg to do it...
I haven't investigated it a whole lot, but I intend to...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 12 2005, 06:34 PM~3989204
> *mang bedlined boxes should be the standard... especially with all these ppl ridin around with leaky ass trunks
> *


i just don't care for the look :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 12 2005, 07:19 PM~3989546
> *i just don't care for the look  :dunno:
> *


gotcha!


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 12 2005, 02:58 PM~3987521
> *Title of the topic...
> 
> " The Fartbox "
> ...


I should have phrased it better. I know how it will sound; I should have said What it do?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ive not had a chance yet to even hook up the box. Ive been re-doing alot of the electrical in my Corvette for higher amperage draw, and just replacing "old" cables in the starting circuit and general power to the car. Not that it really needed it, but I was already there putting in 2/0 welding cable for the power and ground, so I figured id make all the wiriing nice and neat. Maybe today i'll get the amp in the car, maybe tomorrow. I have a buddy that has a Termlab, so i'll be taking the car over there before finals to tune it.


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 12 2005, 12:14 PM~3987621
> *Brian is absolutely right, its been designed only to be really loud at one fequency, and thats it.  'shotguns' or 'fartboxes' are for competition only and were never meant to sound good to anything but the termlab.  Its just how the "game" is played
> *



what would happen if u play a full song?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

It will just sound really peaky at the tuned fequency. So bass notes that would sound smooth on, for example, a sealed subwoofer setup, would be really harsh on mine. Oh I listen to my other fartbox as a daily driver, and its tuned to 47 hz. As long as I dont play like alot of techno or rock, it sounds just fine and beats hard to stuff like rap, jazz and R&B.  Its just the nature of the acoustics of these type enclosures...but on the upside, it makes REALLY high points at SPL competitions...and I only have to play it for 3 seconds...and my run thru the lanes is over  (and usually so is my fuse) As im required in my competiton class to only have a 100 amp fuse....(I usually pull almost twice that amperage at full volume burps) :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

If anyones still interested, I did some more work to my vette as its been entered in the MECA world finals at the end of the month. I paid my $125 entry fee today (OUCH)

Here is the link to my site, so you can check out what ive done / am doing day by day

. 
CLICK HERE TO FOLLOW LINK OF MY PROGRESS AND INSTALL ON THE SOUND DECISIONS FORUM


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

More pics!










carpet next, then into testing by the termlab!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 15 2005, 08:04 PM~4008082
> *If anyones still interested, I did some more work to my vette as its been entered in the MECA world finals at the end of the month.  I paid my $125 entry fee today (OUCH)
> 
> Here is the link to my site, so you can check out what ive done / am doing day by day
> ...


wow 125?? hope you win! LOL MECA is the end of this month?? :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yep, its on the last weekend of the month, a 2 day event in Nashville. I also had to pay an additional $25 for a power drop so I could charge my batteries.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

one more pic before I start carpeting and testing....

think im going to have enough compression space for the termlab mic ?










you might need asprin after sitting inside that :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

more pix before testing on the Termlab on friday!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

and one small video of the car. Next will be pics of it being tested.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 19 2005, 06:51 PM~4034423
> *and one small video of the car.  Next will be pics of it being tested.
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, the results are in (for those of you who are interested)

and the camera doesnt lie!












YEAHHHH bay-BEE!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 21 2005, 05:32 PM~4048359
> *Well, the results are in (for those of you who are interested)
> 
> and the camera doesnt lie!
> ...


ooo so close to a 150


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

shit at finals i'll have people sitting on my top and back glass for extra SPL 10ths...:biggrin:

What was really odd is that it hit that score with the drivers door open (something we totally didnt expect) and never got over 146 with the car totally sealed up. We didnt now what to think about that.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 21 2005, 05:42 PM~4048404
> *shit at finals i'll have people sitting on my top and back glass for extra SPL 10ths...:biggrin:
> 
> What was really odd is that it hit that score with the drivers door open (something we totally didnt expect) and never got over 146 with the car totally sealed up. We didnt now what to think about that.
> *


lol, can't wait to see what happends at finals :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 21 2005, 08:42 PM~4048404
> *What was really odd is that it hit that score with the drivers door open (something we totally didnt expect) and never got over 146 with the car totally sealed up. We didnt now what to think about that.
> *


i ment to ask someone about that... im not getting as loud as snoopdan (duhh :uh: ) but i recognized that if my windows are rolled up and doors are shut, the bass is "lost" i guess you can say, but when the windows are rolled downalmost all the way (about 3/4ths the way), the sub is pounding, and with the doors opened, bass is "lost" again...

i think the bass is lost when the doors open because its nothing for the waves to really bounce off of (single cab truck), and the only reason i can come up with with the windows up is cancellation... am i off with my conclusions, or in the right direction????

-qs


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

It has more to do with physical amount of air being excited when the doors are closed vs. decompression at a different rate with a door open or a window cracked. You get all sorts of weird modes inside vehicles, which means you need to test test test before you go to a show. We just didnt come up with the one door open scenero the first time. We dicked around for hours moving the drivers and passenger seat around, cracking windows at different percentages, etc. Unfortunately the way the box is made, I cant really move it around too much inside the cabin, but on a few burps it hit so hard the box actually moved itself 5-6 inches. 

We also hooked up a Phoenix Gold Basscube in line between the head unit and the amp. This proved useless, but the basis of our idea for this is that my particular head unit the Pioneer DEH-45dh (a specially made head unit for vettes) has only 2 volt outputs. 



















Pioneer DEH45-dh Specialty fit head unit


So we decided to dick around with putting the basscube inline to boost the voltage to the Visonik amp. This proved useless and just added more connections that induced noise, so we quickly went back to just the head unit and amp only, and got other scores after that 149.9 we got 149.8, 149.8, 148.6 (basically steadily went lower as we burped more, which makes sense with heat and battery discharge).

So I think it was a pretty good day all in all. Except for my buddy (SPLNUT) who owns the Termlab got his truck ran into in front of his house just before I came over today by an Inisight cable truck. We waited around for the cops but they never showed for hours....go figure.

So tomorrow, I am going to remove the secondary water based battery thats mounted under the car with a Optima 34/78 yellow top that SPLNUT graciously let me borrow for finals. So that bit of juice upgrade will put my over the 150 mark - im SOOOO close!


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

good luck


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 22 2005, 07:00 AM~4050375
> *good luck
> *


x2 :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Slapped in another Optima yellow top today, as you can see, the old battery that I had under the false floor of my vette was a POS, and I was still doing a 149.9 with it.....makes me wonder what I can do now with it :0

I want you to all realize (for the people who dont know much about SPL competiton) that there is no carpeting, and its not pretty for a reason. All of that carpeting and insulation will lower my final score. Most SPL vehicle installs are usually like this because they're trying to shave 10ths of a point onto their score by any means. This is why you see people sitting on roofs of cars at SPL comps, just trying to get that little edge.


----------

